# Look who's One



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy first birthday to our little Ben. You have brought more joy to DM and I then I ever could have imagined! We will celebrate tonight by going out to his favorite dog friendly restaurant.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer:
Happy Birthday Sweet Ben! from Kitzel & Liesl:cheer:artytime:artytime:

How is it looking for HH Tracey? :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor. Happy Happy Birthday to a BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BOY!!!!I hope that you have a wonderful day, and that you're spoiled extra today!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ben!!! Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> :cheer:
> Happy Birthday Sweet Ben! from Kitzel & Liesl:cheer:artytime:artytime:
> 
> How is it looking for HH Tracey? :wub:


Thank you Sandi.
HH isn't looking too good. We saw the doctor yesterday and although the finger looks better, it is requiring daily wound care which I have to do. At this point, the plan is to take the pin out of the finger on September 13th. Cutting it very close to HH. I am still not giving up the idea completely but it will depend on DH needs. I may just try to drive up very early Saturday and come back Sunday. It's only about a 4 hour drive so I can make a last minute decision depending on what happens the 13th.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

:cheer: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET BEN!!! :CHEER: *

Hope you have a fabulous day!! Make sure Mommy gives you lots of presents and kisses! It sounds like you are going to have wonderful night out!! arty: arty:

Tracey, I'm glad DH's finger is looking better. Of course I would love to meet you and Ben but DH is your first priority and we all understand that. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Darling Little Ben!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Sweet Ben, i can't believe that your already 1, it seems like mommy and daddy just got you. I'm sure that you have brought mommy and daddy so much joy! :wub:

My Chloe also shares the same birthday as you, she just turned 7 today.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy 1st Birthday Ben Hope you have a treatfull day

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEN:cheer: One year old already? WOW :chili::chili: I know that you're going to have a wonderful birthday celebration with your mom and dad. Tracey - I love the siggie you made with all the great shots of Ben. He's so handsome.:tender::wub2:

Praying that your husband keeps improving and still hoping you might be able to make it to HH even if just for a little while.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Ben! Hope you have a fabulous day!!!*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tracey, what adorable pics!! Happy Birthday, Ben!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, I will hope w/you! Don't worry if you can't come, but if you can even come just for part of Sat. that would be fantastic! We will stay tuned! 
Get well wishes to your DH!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN.. .arty: hope you have a great day! :happy dance:*


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ben. Hope mommy gives you lots of presents.:cheer:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili:Happy First Birthday Sweet Little Ben!:chili:​


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili:Happy Birthday wishes to sweet little Ben!! :chili:

He is just so cute, I can't stop looking at his precious little face! He and Ava would make such a cute couple! It would be so cool if you could make to to HH!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, little Ben, you are already a grown-up young man of one whole year! Have a really wonderful birthday. Will Mommy order you your own filet mignon? arty:arty:arty::hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy 1st Birthday, Sweet Ben!!!*

*I know that you'll be spoiled rotten today and have a wonderful birthday celebration. :chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome Ben!!!!!! I hope it's filled with lots of fun and treats


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN!!! Eat some cake for us!!! :w00t:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave: Happy Birthday sweet little Ben:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday to little Ben.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ben! Wow, 1 already! Tracey, he is unbelievably beautiful. I love the pics--he looks like a show dog for sure!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEN:cheer: One year old already? WOW :chili::chili: I know that you're going to have a wonderful birthday celebration with your mom and dad. Tracey - I love the siggie you made with all the great shots of Ben. He's so handsome.:tender::wub2:
> 
> Praying that your husband keeps improving and still hoping you might be able to make it to HH even if just for a little while.


Thanks Sue, actually my sister did the photo collage and sent it to me


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks to each of you for the wonderful birthday wishes. We had a great dinner tonight and our daughter joined us with her Chihuahua to help Ben celebrate his first birthday. He's very tired from all the excitement and sound asleep now.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ben!!! Hope you enjoyed your special birthday dinner, cutie pie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy Birthday sweet Ben!_


----------

